# Memo to Shaq: Go find another 'dried-up pond'



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

> *Memo to Shaq: Go find another 'dried-up pond'*
> Mike Bianchi | SPORTS COMMENTARY
> March 28, 2008
> 
> ...


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/basketball/magic/orl-bianchi2808mar28,0,5481124.column


really funny opinion article... :rofl2:


even funnier that Shaq is still dribbling on about this nonsense, granted... i became a fan of the Blue and White (and at the time black) because of Shaq and Penny, but these guys have no business ever even showing their face in the building after the mutiny and disloyalness (yeah... that's right, disloyalness; perfect word for the situation Shaq left us in) that came with these diseases.


i'm with Bianchi that this is all a huge joke... no way Shaq could be serious.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

shaq is just bored. 

i can see him replacing charles barkley on tnt if he ever decides to leave. shaq belongs on tv. but not talk show host a la magic johnson.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

MickyEyez said:


> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/basketball/magic/orl-bianchi2808mar28,0,5481124.column
> 
> 
> really funny opinion article... :rofl2:
> ...


For real, there are principles.....those two guys were both disloyal to us, and set us back sooo many years, yet they want to come back all of sudden and run ****.............why the **** would we want them to come back and run our team?? I respect both of them as players, but in terms of coming back here in the front office...I dont know..


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm pretty sure if Shaq wants a dried up pond to go to, he should go to Memphis. It just goes to show how much Shaq pays attention to the game. All that Diesel is just killing brain cells.


----------

